# Considering selling APVC Time Share and need help



## Andrew_and_Lyn (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My partner and I have an Australian APVC Accor Premier Vacation Club silver membership and we are now considering selling as we have moved overseas due to family crisis and don't use it at any more.  
Does anyone have any thoughts on the best way to sell the membership.  We thought of Ebay but wondered if there were any other sites we should try.

Cheers and thanks.
Andrew and Lyn


----------



## ttt (May 14, 2007)

This club is not well know in the USA, so I don't know how effective ebay will be, at least in the USA. I would look to advertise this timeshare in Australia.
Other sites: www.redweek.com (small fee)
www.myresortnetwork.com (small fee)
www.bidshares.com (free)
I'm sure others will chime in with other sites, just be shue you don't fall for any ripoff artists that will try to charge you upfront fees of around $500US.


----------

